
Judges reluctantly accepted claim that broadband isn't “telecommunications.” - PeterStuer
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/why-ajit-pais-unhinged-net-neutrality-repeal-was-upheld-by-judges/
======
howard941
> According to the FCC, the offering of DNS and caching makes broadband an
> information service, which is defined under US law as "the offering of a
> capability for generating, acquiring, storing, transforming, processing,
> retrieving, utilizing, or making available information via
> telecommunications."

So by the same token any of us can be an information service by running a
caching DNS server even if it's just a forwarding some other DNS server's
recursive answers. The precedent is rotten and this low bar to escape from net
neutrality is misset.

